# Is the Sony Xperia Play phone good for games, emulators etc?



## Boy12 (Sep 29, 2013)

So, like the title say's, i'm going to get a new phone, and maybe that's gonna be the Sony Xperia Play. I want to buy it, as a replacement for my PSP, because i emulate alot, and because my other phone (Galaxy Gio) is flat out SHIT.
But i have a few questions, so if someone can answer them, that would be great!

1. Does it play all/allmost all games from the Google Play Store?
2. Can it emulate consoles like the GBA and SNES good? By this i mean without lag/ almost no lag.
3. Will the battery drain fast by emulating those systems?
4. Does the battery last long?
5. Can you play ALL games with it's built in controller (i don't know how you call it; the controller you slide down), or can you only play with the controller if the app is optimised for the Xperia Play.
6. What is the stock android version of the phone? And are there still updates coming out for the phone?
7. Is it true that the phone can play PS1 games? I'm confused by this.
Thank's in advance!


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 29, 2013)

The Xperia Play is aging a bit now so quite a lot of the newer games do run with a fair bit of lag.  

It does however run all emus really well.  There is a slight hitch though in the fact that the screen on the Play isnt a 60hz screen if I remember correctly so you do get slight stutters.  However retroarch emulator has an option to slow down or speed up emulation to the screens refresh which does make it super smooth, but games run ever so slightly slower than normal, its hardly noticeable.

Battery life on the phone when running emulators is about 3-4 hours which isn;t too bad for a phone.

Games have to support the controller in order to work but alot of titles actually do support it and when you slide your phone open to reveal the controls it takes you to an xperia play part of the store which shows all the latest titles and compatible games anyway.

Ive not got my xperia play anymore so couldnt tell you what the latest version of android is on it, but 6 months ago it was still at 2.3 i believe, this may have changed now however i dont know.


----------



## Boy12 (Sep 29, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> The Xperia Play is aging a bit now so quite a lot of the newer games do run with a fair bit of lag.
> 
> It does however run all emus really well. There is a slight hitch though in the fact that the screen on the Play isnt a 60hz screen if I remember correctly so you do get slight stutters. However retroarch emulator has an option to slow down or speed up emulation to the screens refresh which does make it super smooth, but games run ever so slightly slower than normal, its hardly noticeable.
> 
> ...


 
Thank's for the info 
But do mainstream games like Subway surfers work and stuff like that?
Or does that also lags a little bit?


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems to run OK according to that video.  Subway Surfers isn't really that demanding anyway so should be fine


----------



## Kirito-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

Specs aren't good enough. Get a 2013 Nexus 7 and a Bluetooth controller.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 29, 2013)

Wait for a Nexus 5 and pair it up with a Gameklip and PS3 controller.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I see that is better to buy Nokia Lumia to sue as a mobile, and PSP for emulators only.


----------



## TVL (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it's a bad thing this didn't catch on. Every phone after this one should have had a built in game controller as well. Would have made a huge difference in what games could be released and possibly make it into the greatest format ever (as far as my likings go). Having an add-on-peripheral for that is just a really crappy alternative IMO.


----------



## FireSeel (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe get a new dedicated handheld? The GCW Zero looks good.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2013)

specs are not too good

Cpu: Single core, 1000 MHz
Ram: 512 MB
Built-in storage: 0.4 GB
Pixel density: 245 ppi


----------



## filfat (Oct 1, 2013)

yeah, also I had a problem with my (the screen stoped work, still dosent) if you want a new phone I would recommend the Nokia Lumia 920, or the Nokia Lumia 1020 if you are a camera guy. However NEWER get one of those crappy underpowered iPhones at a overprice


----------

